# Spidrman Case



## evo~uk~ (Dec 19, 2004)

I am building my 7yr old a pc for Xmas.. I want to get him a spiderman case but cant seem to find one online.

Does anyone know of any sites i can try..:4-dontkno

thanks


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Try these sites....Directron is the only site I'm familiar with so beware.
http://www.directron.com/axsp001.html
http://www.atxcases.com/Cases/spider.htm


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

http://www.overclockers.com/articles1226/


----------

